
Rabbit-proof fence - lelf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit-proof_fence
======
kahirsch
The different land-use on the two sides of the fence lead to differences in
weather.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/14/science/earth/14fenc.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/14/science/earth/14fenc.html)

------
lisper
Also the subject (well, really the sub-text) of a movie:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0252444/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0252444/)

~~~
jordan0day
Another movie that could have benefited greatly from a rabbit-proof fence:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069005/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069005/)

~~~
codeulike
And another

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312004/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312004/)

------
tarice
Also of note, and linked in the article, is the subject of Myxomatosis, a
virus created to curb the population of rabbits in Australia.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myxomatosis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myxomatosis)

~~~
Someone
Not _created_ , introduced.

------
waterfowl
Reminds me of the Dingo Fence(yes it's a real thing). Oz is so spooky.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo_fence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo_fence)

~~~
DanBC
A dingos getting through a 20 km fence in 2002 destroyed 10% of the entire
World's population of Northern Hairy Nose Wombats.

[http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/wildlife/threatened-
species/endang...](http://www.ehp.qld.gov.au/wildlife/threatened-
species/endangered/northern_hairynosed_wombat/)

[http://www.edgeofexistence.org/mammals/species_info.php?id=9](http://www.edgeofexistence.org/mammals/species_info.php?id=9)

------
refurb
This sort of reminds me of the rat control system the Canadian province of
Alberta has in place[1]. Since Alberta is bordered on one side by the Rockies,
you only need to control the Eastern plains to stop them from moving in. The
"rat control zone" extends from the US border and up along the Saskatchewan
border about half way.

Since Alberta grows a lot of wheat and other grains, there is value in
limiting the presence of rats.

In addition to setting traps and poison along the rat control zone, they also
have official rat control officers that search farms and shoot any rats they
find. [2]

They have found a number of rats in recent years, so there is some doubt that
Alberta has remained truly "rat free".[3]

[1][http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agd...](http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex3441)
[2][http://www.montrealgazette.com/Alberta+control+officers+Ores...](http://www.montrealgazette.com/Alberta+control+officers+Orest+Popil+from+left+Bruce+Alexander+Bill+Kloeckes+check+farm+field+rats+near+Kitscoty+October+2000+stuffed+Norway+sits+bale+foreground/9605749/story.html)

------
zheshishei
If the fence was unbroken for 1800km, how did people get from one side to the
other?

~~~
lukevdp
Gates I would think

------
zwieback
Not sure why this is in HN but I want one! This is the first year I've had a
rabbit problem (Western Oregon) so now I'll have to think of ways of keeping
deer as well as rabbits out of my garden.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Good luck with building a fence that keeps out deer.

[http://pss.uvm.edu/ppp/articles/deerfences.html](http://pss.uvm.edu/ppp/articles/deerfences.html)

White tailed deer can jump 8+ feet high, and by then your backyard attains
somewhat of a prison feel.

~~~
kahirsch
A slanted fence can be much shorter and can be cheaper, but it uses a bit more
area.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbRRgIbYKgw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbRRgIbYKgw)

[2]
[http://anr.ext.wvu.edu/r/download/51668](http://anr.ext.wvu.edu/r/download/51668)
(PDF)

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Unfortunately when most homeowners are living on 20' * 100' subdivisioned plot
of land, giving up a few feet of perimeter real estate is next to impossible.

Perhaps we will begin to see gated communities that promise to keep deer and
wildlife out of residents' backyards?

A smaller version of the australian rabbit fence if you will.

------
jc_dntn
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit-
Proof_Fence_(film)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit-Proof_Fence_\(film\))

------
mrfusion
Could this also be used for a giant antena?

------
austingulati
OT: This is probably the worst way to represent cost per distance using
different units

> £167 per mile ($250/km)

~~~
tricolon
Brits use pounds and miles. Australians use dollars and kilometres. I see no
problem.

~~~
heyalexchoi
Americans use dollars and miles.

~~~
redthrowaway
The article isn't about or written by Americans.

~~~
twothamendment
Then what is it doing online? We don't have room for this non-American stuff -
it will clog the tubes!

